# Introducing Ozzy



## Ozzy (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are some pics of my boy Ozzy 
We think he is a boy lol loves to sing 

He is a cinnamon pearl split bont.

Here is is after two weeks at home, he loves the camara lol









Enjoying his millit here and getting used to everything around him.









Taken this weekend, loves to listen to music


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ozzy is gorgeous!!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Ozzy is a very good looking fellow.

Thanks for sharing some photos.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Beautiful! how Old is ozzie? you will know if he is male for sure if he starts to loose them pearls.


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 26, 2008)

He was born the 1st of May. Sad that the males loose their pearls but that is life, still a sweet boy  We will see male/female but breeder thinks male too.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ozzy is so beautiful!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a gorgeous tiel


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Ozzy said:


> He was born the 1st of May. Sad that the males loose their pearls but that is life, still a sweet boy  We will see male/female but breeder thinks male too.


He looks just like my Sam. And my tiel has just gone through his first molt ever and has retained all his pearls so far. He's a dna tested male. Keep your fingers crossed 
________
Big Brother Forums


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Some breeders have been succesful to breed males to keep the pearling, not as good as females but some. Also, DNA isn't always 100% either. On another chat someone had there tiel DNA'ed as male but guess what this male did. Yup layed a egg. Around christmas time you will find out for sure. Unless you wish to dna whice is usually pretty good but you usually can find a case or two that turns out wrong.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's very cute.


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 26, 2008)

I didnt know that dna wasnt 100% sure, can you imagine your "male" laying an egg lol 
Ozzy is starting to molt a little, last night he shook himself and had quite some feathers fanning about, till what age do they molt?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a good article about molting http://www.cockatiels.org/articles/care/molting.html


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks!


----------

